# Rockland Lake State Park



## mtrac

Though I claim to be bored of 9W, it takes me to some nice places. Today's trip was to Rockland Lake State Park and then stops at Toga Nyack, Piermont Bicycle, and the Piermont pier. A little over 54 miles round trip.

Google's directions had me go up 5th Avenue in Nyack. This hill is so steep that I had to get off the bike before I wobbled into the ground, the first time I've had to walk up a hill. I vow, with other readers as witnesses, that I will ride up this road one day.

The lake is very nice and the facilities are well maintained. Was impressed with the mens room; I've experienced horrors in other states and was expecting the same.


----------



## D&MsDad

Yes, 5th ave in Nyack is quite steep. I'm generally approaching 9W from the West, so I come down from Clausland Mtn./Nyack College area. If I'm coming from Piermont, I either take 5th if I'm feeling frisky, or I continue along Broadway to Old Mountain Road. You can also go up High ave (there is a slight dog-leg left at Franklin).

Rockland Lake is OK, but the riding is much nicer in Harriman park, if you can get there. I particularly like Cedar Pond road/Tiorati Brook road, Arden Valley road (newly repaved) and 106/Kenawaukanee (sp?) road (also newly repaved). The hardest part about riding in Harriman is getting there, though. The climb up Willow Grove/Old Gatehill road is steep and longish.




------------


----------



## mtrac

I'll eventually get to Harriman but I need to stay within my limits for now. Thanks for the advice; I'm always pondering where to go.


----------



## 1nterceptor

Rockland Lake is very nice. I got on the bike paths for the 1st time a few weeks ago, the sandy parts are a bit nerve wracking. Here's a ride I did with my club to Harriman State park leading up to Perkins:

RIDE WITH THE NEW YORK CYCLE CLUB - YouTube


----------



## Bob Ross

I've ridden _down_ 5th Avenue, but never up it. My wife climbed it for the first time this past weekend, and her Polar CS500 recorded it as exceeding a 25% grade!


----------



## Trek_5200

Bob Ross said:


> I've ridden _down_ 5th Avenue, but never up it. My wife climbed it for the first time this past weekend, and her Polar CS500 recorded it as exceeding a 25% grade!


Not familiar with 5th Avenue, but I typically hit 9W with Old Mountain Road. It's a climb but no 25% grade, maybe 6 or 7% at most. It's part of the Bike Route 9 path to Bear Mountain. so there are plenty of arrows instructing you of turns.


----------



## RkFast

Gate Hill....tore a quad tendon chasing down a few hammerheads on Gate Hill. Me no likey


----------



## Lombard

If you think 5th avenue is a steep hill, you should try 6th avenue some time.....after you have mastered 5th avenue of course!


----------



## mtrac

Thanks for reviving this thread. I tried 5th Avenue today and made it up for the second time, setting a PR in the process. I'd like to thank Mom, Dad, 34x28 gearing, and Speedplay for this accomplishment. It's one of the few hills in the vicinity where I have a non-embarrassing Strava rank.

After that, I trundled up Willow Grove to Lake Welch and then rode over to Bear Mountain. Spent the rest of the afternoon dragging my ass home. Total was 91.3 miles and 5671 feet.


----------



## Trek_5200

mtrac said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread. I tried 5th Avenue today and made it up for the second time, setting a PR in the process. I'd like to thank Mom, Dad, 34x28 gearing, and Speedplay for this accomplishment. It's one of the few hills in the vicinity where I have a non-embarrassing Strava rank.
> 
> After that, I trundled up Willow Grove to Lake Welch and then rode over to Bear Mountain. Spent the rest of the afternoon dragging my ass home. Total was 91.3 miles and 5671 feet.


What's the grade of 5th avenue. I've never biked it but have a hard time thinking it's more difficult than Ash, Clausland, Buckberg or Tor. Can someone put this in perspective? Grade and distance.


----------



## mtrac

Strava says average grade is 11 percent. I routinely climb steeper ones; however, this is the only hill anywhere I've ever needed to walk up, and a few times at that. I don't even attempt it until well into the season. Strange thing is Google will have you ride up it if you ask for bicycling directions.

Strava Segment | 5th ave hill only

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.095...!1e1!3m2!1sQALCcC6av2n5zClNK3PhYA!2e0!6m1!1e1 (view from Franklin, with the hill beginning on the right)


----------



## Trek_5200

mtrac said:


> Strava says average grade is 11 percent. I routinely climb steeper ones; however, this is the only hill anywhere I've ever needed to walk up, and a few times at that. I don't even attempt it until well into the season. Strange thing is Google will have you ride up it if you ask for bicycling directions.
> 
> Strava Segment | 5th ave hill only
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.095...!1e1!3m2!1sQALCcC6av2n5zClNK3PhYA!2e0!6m1!1e1 (view from Franklin, with the hill beginning on the right)


0.2 miles is fairly short. You may want to try riding up Clausland or Tweed/Bradley. It sounds like 5th avenue is on the order of Ash, but Ash starts out steeper.


----------



## pone

RkFast said:


> Gate Hill....tore a quad tendon chasing down a few hammerheads on Gate Hill. Me no likey


hey Rk', how long were you down for that to heal?


----------

